# 10 myths women have about men



## Melissa426 (Oct 17, 2004)

This is From an MSN.com article.

I admit, I thought a few of these "myths" were actually true.

Agree? Disagree?  Comments?

*10 Myths women have about men.*

As perceptive as women can be, they have yet to figure out the male psyche  an interesting and sometimes frightening place from which men forge their own unique approach to life. 

To gain a little perspective on man and his muse, we approached a variety of men with some of the more common female perceptions of them. Not surprisingly, we found out that a lot of those beliefs are, in fact, misperceptions, and the guys we spoke with were more than eager to clear them up. 

Though a highly subjective survey, here are some of the more interesting truths revealed from the mouths of men: 

*1. Men are not interested in what women have to say* 
"Men are interested in what women have to say," countered Chris, 27, "as long as it involves one of the following: Our favorite sport, our favorite activity or your naked body. For example, many men would find it extremely interesting if a woman said, 'A couple of years ago, I got so drunk that I showed up nude to a football game.'" 

*2. Men want somebody who is just like their mother* 
"Men do want somebody who will love them like dear old Mom," admits Eric, 42. "But sometimes Mom also annoys us; we don't want you to be like that. So love, nurture and spoil like her  just don't _be_ her." 

*3. Men only think about sex* 
"Well, yeah," says Paul, 34. "Thinking about sex takes up a good portion of our brain power, but we don't spend all of our free time pondering when we'll make our next move." Paul also adds, "There are actually plenty of women who are more interested in sex than we are." 

*4. He's spoiling me, so he must have plenty of money* 
"No, I don't," assures Brady, 49. "I'm going a little outside my comfort level to woo you, but plan to return gradually to my normal level as you fall, hopefully, madly in love with me." 

*5. If I sleep with him on the first date, he won't respect me* 
"Not necessarily," suggests Juan, 21. "My impression of you is based more on how you treat me and how we connect than whether or not we're intimate on the first date." 

*6. I can change him* 
"No, you can't," replies Jacques, 30. "Oh, you might get us to behave differently for a while. We might wear some newer shirts or clean up after ourselves for a few weeks, but I'm only doing it because I want to do  at least that is what I'm telling myself." 

*7. Men are interested in my dating history* 
"I couldn't care less about your sexual history," says Thomas, 19. "I don't care if you've had one or 20 partners; just don't tell me about any of them." 

*8. Men don't like women who make the first move.* 
"Sure we do," returns Romero, 39. "It's less work for us and shows us you have good taste." 

*9. Men prefer inexperienced women* 
"That's one of the great myths," admits Chuck, 52. "In reality, we'd rather be with someone who knows what they're doing." 

*10. Men are strong* 
"No," assures Michael, who just turned 40. "We're babies, especially when we've got a cold or you break our hearts.


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 17, 2004)

I know quite a few gals that should read that article and then apply it. Jeez.


----------



## Sarah (Oct 17, 2004)

I would have thought all that stuff was obvious, I guess I have to many male friends!!

Love the first one, would certainly get their attention!


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Oct 26, 2004)

The responses of a perfect cad.  

Not me, of course.


*1. Men are not interested in what women have to say* 

Hmmm?  What was that?

*2. Men want somebody who is just like their mother* 

Mom?  That neurotic and histrionic whacko who installed every single button in me that a woman might want to push.  Sure!  Great idea!

*3. Men only think about sex* 

"There are actually plenty of women who are more interested in sex than we are." 

I WANT THEIR NAMES.

*4. He's spoiling me, so he must have plenty of money* 

You just keep thinking that, and maybe we'll get to topic of #3 a little quicker.

*5. If I sleep with him on the first date, he won't respect me* 

This is not true.  Let me prove it to you.  Sleep with me on the first date and let me prove how respectful I can be.  Watch how my respect increases for you exponentially as you sleep with me on every subsequent date. 

Did I mention I have lots of money?

*6. I can change him* 

You're going to get me to wash out my cereal bowl before the detritus of my cornflakes harden into a mass of crusty biodegradable concrete.  You're going to get me to quit channel surfing with the remote until I get a stress injury in my thumb.  You're going to get me not to expel gas out of two ends when company is present, scratch where it itches in public, not wear two day old underwear and you're going to get me to change my socks.  You'll convince me to make the bed and use a hamper.  You'll get me to stop cleaning out the sludge from my sinuses when I'm in the shower.

_I don't think so._


*7. Men are interested in my dating history* 

I am not.  I also do NOT want to know his dimensions nor do I want you comparing him to me when it comes to such things.  Unless he was hung like a hamster, of course.

*8. Men don't like women who make the first move.* 

Make the first move and see how I like it.  Then allow me to show how much I really respect you.  Did I mention I have lots of money?

*9. Men prefer inexperienced women* 

No experience necessary.  OJT provided.  However, if you're found to be overqualified for the position, or any position we may put you in...we'll likely keep you in that position until we find a more suitable position for you.  

Have you ever heard of the "pile driver?"

*10. Men are strong* 

If denied the pleasures of the flesh, all strength flees and we beg and wheedle.  We whine.  We get on our knees and debase ourselves in the most humiliating fashion in order to get our needs filled.  We sacrifice our masculinity on the altar of feminine beauty.

Or is that just me?


Regards,


Steve


----------



## Chronuss (Oct 26, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 26, 2004)

Steve - I want to preface this response by saying I like ya and I think you're a kewl dude - you know that. But I just couldn't pass this opportunity up!




			
				hardheadjarhead said:
			
		

> The responses of a perfect cad.
> 
> *1. Men are not interested in what women have to say*
> 
> Hmmm? What was that?


 This is when we pull out the structural lumber, burn the message into the wood and smack you across the head with it.

*


			
				hardheadjarhead said:
			
		


			2. Men want somebody who is just like their mother
		
Click to expand...

*


			
				hardheadjarhead said:
			
		

> Mom? That neurotic and histrionic whacko who installed every single button in me that a woman might want to push. Sure! Great idea!


 Then flush, put the seat down, make your own lunch for work, cook dinner once in a while, clean up like you own the place and fart in only designated farting areas - your mother obviously didn't require this of you, hence you do it here too. Don't ask me to make your appointments for you, make them yourself. Figure out how to use the phone and make dinner and babysitting arrangements - if you don't want me to be your mommy, don't hand her job over to me.

*


			
				hardheadjarhead said:
			
		


			3. Men only think about sex
		
Click to expand...

*


			
				hardheadjarhead said:
			
		

> "There are actually plenty of women who are more interested in sex than we are."
> 
> I WANT THEIR NAMES.


  1. She-Sulsa
   2.      (any other MT chicks wanna add their names to the list?)

*


			
				hardheadjarhead said:
			
		


			4. He's spoiling me, so he must have plenty of money
		
Click to expand...

*


			
				hardheadjarhead said:
			
		

> You just keep thinking that, and maybe we'll get to topic of #3 a little quicker.


 There ya go. Then you'll want it so bad, you WILL spoil us and do everything you can to make more money to spoil us more so you can get more. See what I'm sayin'?

*


			
				hardheadjarhead said:
			
		


			5. If I sleep with him on the first date, he won't respect me
		
Click to expand...

*


			
				hardheadjarhead said:
			
		

> This is not true. Let me prove it to you. Sleep with me on the first date and let me prove how respectful I can be. Watch how my respect increases for you exponentially as you sleep with me on every subsequent date.
> 
> Did I mention I have lots of money?


 Yes, you did. Let's go spend some first, cuz you're gonna have to make it worth my while FIRST - just in case the act only lasts 10 seconds which there ain't enough money in the world to buy, quite frankly.

*


			
				hardheadjarhead said:
			
		


			6. I can change him
		
Click to expand...

*


			
				hardheadjarhead said:
			
		

> You're going to get me to wash out my cereal bowl before the detritus of my cornflakes harden into a mass of crusty biodegradable concrete. You're going to get me to quit channel surfing with the remote until I get a stress injury in my thumb. You're going to get me not to expel gas out of two ends when company is present, scratch where it itches in public, not wear two day old underwear and you're going to get me to change my socks. You'll convince me to make the bed and use a hamper. You'll get me to stop cleaning out the sludge from my sinuses when I'm in the shower.
> 
> _I don't think so._




   Please see the above mentioned maternal reference

*


			
				hardheadjarhead said:
			
		


			7. Men are interested in my dating history
		
Click to expand...

*


			
				hardheadjarhead said:
			
		

> I am not. I also do NOT want to know his dimensions nor do I want you comparing him to me when it comes to such things. Unless he was hung like a hamster, of course.


 Ummm....I'm a virgin....yeah, that's it....and the only tallywhackers I've ever seen were those on hamsters....yeah, that's the ticket....

*


			
				hardheadjarhead said:
			
		


			8. Men don't like women who make the first move.
		
Click to expand...

*


			
				hardheadjarhead said:
			
		

> Make the first move and see how I like it. Then allow me to show how much I really respect you. Did I mention I have lots of money?


 I don't mind making the first move just so long as your "move" is the last one.

*


			
				hardheadjarhead said:
			
		


			9. Men prefer inexperienced women
		
Click to expand...

*


			
				hardheadjarhead said:
			
		

> No experience necessary. OJT provided. However, if you're found to be overqualified for the position, or any position we may put you in...we'll likely keep you in that position until we find a more suitable position for you.
> 
> Have you ever heard of the "pile driver?"


  Hint:  subtlety can take you far.

*


			
				hardheadjarhead said:
			
		


			10. Men are strong
		
Click to expand...

*


			
				hardheadjarhead said:
			
		

> If denied the pleasures of the flesh, all strength flees and we beg and wheedle. We whine. We get on our knees and debase ourselves in the most humiliating fashion in order to get our needs filled. We sacrifice our masculinity on the altar of feminine beauty.


 Now you're talkin'! And you wonder why some women withhold it? Sheesh. Just do this a little more often before you are deprived and you might never find yourself deprived - ever! What a concept.


----------



## Flatlander (Oct 27, 2004)

*



			and fart in only designated farting areas
		
Click to expand...

 *There are areas specifically designated for this?  Where are they?  Are they far from here?  Are they always open?


----------



## Andrew Green (Oct 27, 2004)

Flatlander said:
			
		

> There are areas specifically designated for this? Where are they? Are they far from here? Are they always open?


Candle shops.


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 27, 2004)

Flatlander said:
			
		

> There are areas specifically designated for this? Where are they? Are they far from here? Are they always open?


 Anywhere outside the house or near a high-intake filtration vent.  And you'll find pizza and beer there!


----------



## Flatlander (Oct 27, 2004)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Anywhere outside the house or near a high-intake filtration vent. And you'll find pizza and beer there!


In Canada, during the winter, this is highly impractical.  They tend to immediately freeze, and need to be shovelled off the sidewalk.  They then remain in a frozen pile until spring.  When the thaw comes, then what?  Then what?


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 27, 2004)

Flatlander said:
			
		

> In Canada, during the winter, this is highly impractical. They tend to immediately freeze, and need to be shovelled off the sidewalk. They then remain in a frozen pile until spring. When the thaw comes, then what? Then what?


 Okay, Dan.  My gift to you - an idea for an invention.  You know what a diaper genie is; I know this because you've mentioned it before.  Howzabout you model a fart genie after it?  You would make MILLIONS!


----------



## raedyn (Oct 27, 2004)

hardheadjarhead said:
			
		

> Men only think about sex
> 
> "There are acutally plenty of women who are more interestedin sex than we are."
> I WANT THEIR NAMES


1. She-Sulsa
2. raedyn


----------



## Flatlander (Oct 27, 2004)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Okay, Dan. My gift to you - an idea for an invention. You know what a diaper genie is; I know this because you've mentioned it before. Howzabout you model a fart genie after it? You would make MILLIONS!


Interesting that you would mention this.  I have actually conceived of this type of apparatus before - with removable cannisters so that the methane could be collected and reused as an energy source.  I thought that perhaps, one day, we could have these stationed in malls and public areas all over the continent.  Just imagine how much energy we could reuse.  Alas, I was mocked, and discarded the idea.


----------



## raedyn (Oct 27, 2004)

The real jackpot in this methane-harnessing idea would be to find a way to collect from cows.


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 27, 2004)

raedyn said:
			
		

> 1. She-Sulsa
> 2. raedyn


 Right on, Raedyn! :wavey:


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 27, 2004)

raedyn said:
			
		

> The real jackpot in this methane-harnessing idea would be to find a way to collect from cows.


 Aw, man!  I was just going to post this!

 Flatlander - they laughed at the man when he discovered penicillin....

 My only concern would be the storage facility and transportation units.

 :fart:


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Oct 27, 2004)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Right on, Raedyn! :wavey:




Where in the Hell were you in the seventies?  

<sigh...>


I think you're kewl, too, SS.  And I loved your response.


Regards,


Steve


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 27, 2004)

hardheadjarhead said:
			
		

> Where in the Hell were you in the seventies?
> 
> <sigh...>


 Ummmm....uhhhh....well, I was 10 and 1/2 when the bicentennial occured (don't ask me what I did with my Barbies)




			
				hardheadjarhead said:
			
		

> I think you're kewl, too, SS.  And I loved your response.


 Aww shucks....


----------



## raedyn (Oct 27, 2004)

hardheadjarhead said:
			
		

> Where in the Hell were you in the seventies?
> 
> <sigh...>


Me, I was a tinkle in my mother's eye.


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Oct 27, 2004)

Whoa.  You all are YOUNG.

Back then women didn't care about sex like apparently you all do now.  Supposedly there was a sexual revolution...but I somehow missed it.

I guess you could say my sexual peak slipped right through my fingers.


Regards,



Steve


----------



## Sarah (Oct 27, 2004)

hey hey add my name to the list!!





			
				raedyn said:
			
		

> 1. She-Sulsa
> 2. raedyn


----------



## Cryozombie (Oct 27, 2004)

AHEM.  Let me address some of these points.  (grumble grumble stupid stereotyping, grumble) I can only speak for myself, however...

*10 Myths women have about men.*

 
*1. Men are not interested in what women have to say* 

Not true... What you have to say is as interesting as what anyone else has to say... meaning if I am interested in hearing it I will listen.

*2. Men want somebody who is just like their mother* 
No.  I want someoen who makes me feel good..., if that is "like my mother" so be it.


*3. Men only think about sex* 

Whatever.  

*4. He's spoiling me, so he must have plenty of money* 

This is also not true, but If I like a person, I generaly will put her desires before mine, financially, so more of my "play" money will go to her, not me.

See, I have a theory... "Loving someone" is not about how they make you feel... that squishy happy nervous feeling people describe as love... "Loving someone" is about how much you care about how THEY FEEL, regardless of how it makes you feel.  So if you have to sacrifice some goodies for yourself a bit to make her feel good, so be it.  Doesnt mean I have a ton of money.

*5. If I sleep with him on the first date, he won't respect me* 

Plausably.  It depends... but for the most part, that is true.

*6. I can change him* 
No, you can't.  I might change myself... but YOU cannot change me.

*7. Men are interested in my dating history* 
Yes... a bit.  Not enough to want you to tell me all about it... unless I ask.

*8. Men don't like women who make the first move.* 

Yep.  Its a damn fine idea. 

*9. Men prefer inexperienced women* 
Again... maybe.  It really depends.

*10. Men are strong* 

"No," assures Michael, who just turned 40. "We're babies, especially when we've got a cold or you break our hearts.  <---Thats something I can agree with.


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Oct 27, 2004)

Did I mention that I have money?*

And I respect you ALL very much.  




*Actually, I'm broke.  And married.  And old. 



Regards,


Steve


----------



## Chronuss (Oct 27, 2004)

hardheadjarhead said:
			
		

> *Actually, I'm broke. And married. And old.


...triple whammy..


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 27, 2004)

hardheadjarhead said:
			
		

> *3. Men only think about sex*
> 
> "There are actually plenty of women who are more interested in sex than we are."
> 
> I WANT THEIR NAMES.




Steve,

If you  had their names, would you give it out to the other guys? 
 

I know many a male who would not 

A quote from Daffy Duck fits here:
"I might be a coward, but I am a greedy little coward"
:rofl:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 27, 2004)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> AHEM.  Let me address some of these points.  (grumble grumble stupid stereotyping, grumble) I can only speak for myself, however...
> 
> *10 Myths women have about men.*
> 
> ...




Techno,

You do not surprise me with this. You are truly the poet warrior. The nobel warrior who has a fragile heart that will do what is right for the one he loves. 

 :asian:


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 27, 2004)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> Steve,
> 
> If you  had their names, would you give it out to the other guys?
> 
> ...


 Ye best think carefully before ye start collectin' information ye not be needin' me laddie!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 27, 2004)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Ye best think carefully before ye start collectin' information ye not be needin' me laddie!



Yes, Now why would a single guy like me want to know about a list like this? 

As to needin, you did not have to tell everyone I had no chance, with anyone on such a list.  :wah: 


:rofl:


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 27, 2004)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> Yes, Now why would a single guy like me want to know about a list like this?
> 
> As to needin, you did not have to tell everyone I had no chance, with anyone on such a list.  :wah:
> 
> ...


 
 Awww.  C'mon, everbody - AAAWWWWWWW......

 Well, I'm married, Rich, so you'll have to move on to #2 and keep going from there.

 Good Luck!


----------



## raedyn (Oct 27, 2004)

#2 also married.
good luck.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 27, 2004)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Awww.  C'mon, everbody - AAAWWWWWWW......
> 
> Well, I'm married, Rich, so you'll have to move on to #2 and keep going from there.
> 
> Good Luck!



First to your reply :rofl: That was nice , I liked it 

As to the rest of the list, my expectation is that many of these women on such a list would be able to choose thier life mate to their preference, and even though they are on the list, they are not available. 

As two of the three have pointed out that they were married, and the third is in New Zealand and basically out of reasonable capability of establishing a relationship. 

Hence, my comment to Steve about those on the list would be married, or taken and not available to others. 
  :asian:


----------



## Sarah (Oct 27, 2004)

Number 3 also Married, but hey I might be able to make an exception for you Rich.....


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 27, 2004)

Sarah said:
			
		

> Number 3 also Married, but hey I might be able to make an exception for you Rich.....



Thank you Sarah. 

I have simple rules when it comes, to thing such as this. Married/engaged/going steady/seeing someone/etc., all equate to being in a relationship and not available .  The things my conscious makes me do , otherwise


----------



## Sarah (Oct 27, 2004)

Damn............. 

 





			
				Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> Thank you Sarah.
> 
> I have simple rules when it comes, to thing such as this. Married/engaged/going steady/seeing someone/etc., all equate to being in a relationship and not available . The things my conscious makes me do , otherwise


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 27, 2004)

Sarah said:
			
		

> Damn.............



Sarah,

If I ever get to New Zealand, we can talk about it then, ok?  :idunno:


----------



## Sarah (Oct 27, 2004)

Your on..... 

 





			
				Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> Sarah,
> 
> If I ever get to New Zealand, we can talk about it then, ok? :idunno:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 27, 2004)

Sarah said:
			
		

> Your on.....


 %think% 

** Now how do I get put onto a new program that is late and requires hot testing in December or Cold and Snow in next July? **


Thank you, I'll let you know if I ever get that way, again.


----------



## Sarah (Oct 27, 2004)

Well surley a good excuse would be to come and have a look at our Balintawak skills....... 

 





			
				Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> %think%
> 
> ** Now how do I get put onto a new program that is late and requires hot testing in December or Cold and Snow in next July? **
> 
> ...


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 27, 2004)

Sarah said:
			
		

> Well surley a good excuse would be to come and have a look at our Balintawak skills.......



True. Yet, if work pays for the business class ticket to get there as well as the hotel, then it is sooo much nicer .


----------



## Cryozombie (Oct 27, 2004)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> Techno,
> 
> You do not surprise me with this. You are truly the poet warrior. The nobel warrior who has a fragile heart that will do what is right for the one he loves.
> 
> :asian:


Shhh.

Not true.  I am PURE EVIL.  That bit above... was... er... a moment of weakness.  Yeah. Thats it.

A moment of weakness.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 27, 2004)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> Shhh.
> 
> Not true.  I am PURE EVIL.  That bit above... was... er... a moment of weakness.  Yeah. Thats it.
> 
> A moment of weakness.



I think you mean it is the secret technique of the Ninja called *Obfuscation*. I know you do not wish to give away any secrets, yet I think it will still keep your "evil" persona intact


----------



## someguy (Oct 28, 2004)

*1. Men are not interested in what women have to say* 
sex
*3. Men only think about sex* 
sex

*4. He's spoiling me, so he must have plenty of money* 
sex

*5. If I sleep with him on the first date, he won't respect me* 
sex

*6. I can change him* 
sex

*7. Men are interested in my dating history* 
sex
*8. Men don't like women who make the first move.* 
sex
*9. Men prefer inexperienced women* 
sex
*10. Men are strong* 
umm sex?


There we go thats how I answer them.  Ok not really.


----------



## Chronuss (Oct 28, 2004)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> Shhh.
> 
> Not true. I am PURE EVIL. That bit above... was... er... a moment of weakness. Yeah. Thats it.
> 
> A moment of weakness.


so...sixty seconds in a minute...sixty minutes a day...and...damn...those moments must keep reocurring.


----------



## Chronuss (Oct 28, 2004)

someguy said:
			
		

> *1. Men are not interested in what women have to say*
> sex
> *3. Men only think about sex*
> sex
> ...


wow...he must be tapped into every male mind around the planet...


----------

